# Archery shop near Marion Mi



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I need my bow tuned and I am hunting in Marion Mi. Where is a good shop close to Marion? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DaveMI (Dec 26, 2007)

I believe pollingtons oneida is still open in marion. They specialize in oneidas but im guessing they could still help you.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

F.P.S. in Cadillac. They are on Boon rd. west of Home Depot about 1/2 mile.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Pollington's is still going.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Is pollington's a shop or the factory for Oneida 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

bigcountrysg said:


> Is pollington's a shop or the factory for Oneida
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Both


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

The Archery shop is separate from the machine shop now. They split them off a while back because the machine shop grew so fast. I just talked to Ross at the machine shop today. I have them doing work for us.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Not that far from Jay's in clare either


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well I went to buck pole. My opinion is if you don't own a bow that came from him don't waste your time there. 

The guy there didn't even bother to look at my bow to see if he could help me. Just said sorry I can't help you out. 

Ended up in Cadillac at FPS Archery. They fixed my peep, and even let me check my sights on their range all for 5 bucks. I ended up picking up some more broad heads and some fletching to repair some arrows. 

Those guys at FPS in my opinion are good guys and if I need anything else for my bow up this way I will go there. 

I thought of Jay's but really didn't 't feel like driving to Clare. It is about 35 minutes to jays and only 15 to 20 to FPS in Cadillac. 

Thanks for the recommendations. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

bigcountrysg said:


> Well I went to buck pole. My opinion is if you don't own a bow that came from him don't waste your time there.
> 
> The guy there didn't even bother to look at my bow to see if he could help me. Just said sorry I can't help you out.
> 
> ...


That's quite sad, not sure if Matt still works there, but I have heard it has went down hill with the new help. I know Matt and Will would of helped you with any bow. I shot Oneidas for a long time. I switched to Hoyt and took my bow in and had them take the Red Dot off the Oneida and set it up on my Hoyt. I have not touched it since. Hunted with Will in KS a few years ago.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Kingfisher11, I felt like I was unconvincing him even by walking through the door. All the guy was doing was bs'ing with some guy about hunting. I stood there patiently for a few minutes until the guy even acknowledged me. I told him my problem and his immediate response was I can't help you. Asked him who could and he couldn't even referr me to someone. The guy that was in there told me to go to FPS in Cadillac 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

The guys at FPS are great, and will bend over backwards to help anyone. Glad you went there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

bigcountrysg said:


> Kingfisher11, I felt like I was unconvincing him even by walking through the door. All the guy was doing was bs'ing with some guy about hunting. I stood there patiently for a few minutes until the guy even acknowledged me. I told him my problem and his immediate response was I can't help you. Asked him who could and he couldn't even referr me to someone. The guy that was in there told me to go to FPS in Cadillac
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Oneida sucks unless you have an Oneida...fps or jays is the place to go for anything , leave buckpole for the koolaid drinkers lol


----------



## Ducks and Bucks (Dec 29, 2012)

FPS in Cadillac. They do it right the first time IMO


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

mudbat2128 said:


> F.P.S. in Cadillac. They are on Boon rd. west of Home Depot about 1/2 mile.


Yes, but if not familiar with Cadillac you might get confused .Home Depot is on Bus 131. So stay on Boon,it's called E34 to .


----------

